# Limping & Parental Behavior Question



## Bustergates (May 1, 2007)

Am hosting an adult feral pair with two post fledglings occupying my balcony. I rarely feed them and wish they'd leave. I shew them occasionally but that's it. I noticed one of the post fledglings has developed a limp, and when I've unintentionally surprised them, they've scurried right into me and into the sides of the balcony and wonder if the limp could be an result related to this event? But wouldn't that be more of a wing injury than a foot limp? I can't capture and examine the leg because the bird is just too wary. Also the parents and fledglings come back together once or twice a day and at night to sleep. But when they do, one or both of the adults seems to be pecking at one or both of the fledglings without provocation. Is this them giving them the bombs-rush or what? And since I can't see any details associated with the apparent limp, what should I do? I've inched pretty close and can't see any string or apparent protrusions. Is there any common congenital link to apparent limping in fledglings?  Thank-you.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Buster, thanks for letting the little ones grow. This time is important to the fledgings and young 'uns to get strong enough to get out on their own. They may look grown, but the flights, muscles, and foraging skills are still developing. Your balcony (as much as you don't want them there) will remain a safety net for them for a few more weeks. This is what and where they know but as they get older . . . Someday they won't return and you will wonder how they are doing and where they found a home.

The folks are trying to let the little ones know it's getting time to pack up shop. Be alert to the potential of new eggs in the nest (I think there was one on the balcony if I remember right) so you can replace the eggs with dummies or boil them and replace them when they are laid. 
I can't help on the bird's limp but I'm sure helpful advice will be coming your way soon. 
If you can get close enough, you might take a pic of baby. There may also be folks in your area that could take in the baby if necessary to help it correct the leg.


----------

